# Gentoo hakt.

## Klaus Meier

Also ich habe momentan folgendes Problem. Wenn ich Text eingebe, dann bleibt der Cursors stehen und es tut sich nichts. Und dann kommt der ganze Text auf einmal am Stück. Genauso stocken Filme manchmal. Bemerkt habe ich das ganze erst, nachdem Kernel 2.6.20 raus ist, es muß aber nicht daran liegen. ich habe beim 2.6.20 auch alles zum Modul gemacht, was als Modul geht.

Hat eventuell sonst noch jemand so etwas erlebt?

----------

## xraver

Ja, das Problem kenne ich. Tritt bei mir aber nur auf wenn der Rechner extrem ausgelastet ist.

compilieren + sonstiges.

Ist aber auch nur ein 400Mhz Rechner  :Wink: .

```
 uname -a

Linux tuxbox 2.6.18-gentoo-r6 #4 PREEMPT Fri Feb 2 20:56:32 CET 2007 i586 AMD-K6(tm) 3D processor AuthenticAMD GNU/Linu
```

----------

## Klaus Meier

Bei mir ist das vor ein paar Tagen aufgetreten. Also an der Hardware liegt es nicht.

----------

## xraver

Ich denk mal das deine HW schnell genug ist.

Du könntest ja wieder den älteren Kernel benutzen. Oder bist du auf die neue Version angewiesen?

Wenn der alte Kernel problemlos rennt,  die neue Kernelconfig checken.

----------

## Klaus Meier

Das Problem trat so im zeitlichen Zusammenhang mit dem Kernelwechsel auf, heißt aber nicht, das es ein kausaler Zusammenhang ist. Und eventuell hat ja jemand einen Tip für mich, bevor ich ewig rumprobiere.

----------

## Finswimmer

Machst du denn nebenher noch was?

Was sagt top in Ruhe?

Was sagt free?

Tobi

----------

## Klaus Meier

 *Finswimmer wrote:*   

> Machst du denn nebenher noch was?
> 
> Was sagt top in Ruhe?
> 
> Was sagt free?
> ...

 Klar mache ich nebenher noch was anderes. Also irgendwas läuft immer. Entweder emerge  oder Fernseher oder ein Film oder torrent oder .... Nur das war schon immer so. Werde gleich mal meine .config durchgehen, ob ich da was verhauen habe.

Und hier free:

```
             total       used       free     shared    buffers     cached

Mem:       1036536    1013548      22988          0      76276     488484

-/+ buffers/cache:     448788     587748

Swap:      1028152       1348    1026804

```

----------

## Vortex375

Hmm irgendwie beobachte ich zur Zeit auch, dass mein System so komische Hänger hat, wenn im Hintergrund noch was anderes läuft. Habe aber in letzter Zeit kein kernel-Update gemacht.

Werde mal alle portage-overlays runterwerfen und ein emerge -auDN world machen.

----------

## Finswimmer

@Klaus:

```
Swap:      1028152       1348    1026804 
```

Du swappst. Auch wenn es gerade wenig ist...Das kann schon so Hänger verursachen.

Hau mal mehr Ram rein.

Tobi

----------

## Klaus Meier

 *Finswimmer wrote:*   

> Du swappst. Auch wenn es gerade wenig ist...Das kann schon so Hänger verursachen.
> 
> Hau mal mehr Ram rein.
> 
> Tobi

 Ich habe 1GB. Als nächstes kommt vielleicht noch der Tip, Vista zu benutzen, grins....

Aber hast mich auf eine Idee gebracht. Hatte ja einige Zeit KDE und Gnome parallel auf dem Rechner gehabt. Und hab mich jetzt eigentlich doch endgültig für Gnome entschieden. Und da nutzt man ja den Firefox. Und der soll auch ziemlich Speicher fressen. Wenn man den so zweimal auf dem Desktop hat und in jedem drei Tabs, das könnte es sein, dass er mir dann den Speicher klaut. Und das Ruckeln könnte da ziemlich zeitgleich mit diesem Wechsel gekommen sein.

----------

## Klaus Meier

 *Vortex375 wrote:*   

> Hmm irgendwie beobachte ich zur Zeit auch, dass mein System so komische Hänger hat, wenn im Hintergrund noch was anderes läuft. Habe aber in letzter Zeit kein kernel-Update gemacht.
> 
> Werde mal alle portage-overlays runterwerfen und ein emerge -auDN world machen.

 Welchen Kernel hast du denn? Also ich würde mir das erst mal sparen, bevor der Grund nicht genau geklärt ist. Ich habe nämlich keine Overlays. Vielleicht hat ja ein Paket gerade ein Speicherleck.

----------

## Finswimmer

 *Klaus Meier wrote:*   

>  *Finswimmer wrote:*   Du swappst. Auch wenn es gerade wenig ist...Das kann schon so Hänger verursachen.
> 
> Hau mal mehr Ram rein.
> 
> Tobi Ich habe 1GB. Als nächstes kommt vielleicht noch der Tip, Vista zu benutzen, grins....
> ...

 

Naja, war ja kein Vorwurf an dich, aber wenn der PC swappt, fehlt ihm Speicher...

Wobei der Ansatz, nicht so speicherfressende Proggis zu nehmen, auch nicht schlecht ist.

Tobi

----------

## amne

Schon einmal probiert den letzten alten Kernel zu booten? Damit sollte sich effektiv eingrenzen lassen ob der Kernel schuld ist. Was für Sources verwendest du denn?

----------

## Klaus Meier

 *Finswimmer wrote:*   

> Naja, war ja kein Vorwurf an dich, aber wenn der PC swappt, fehlt ihm Speicher...
> 
> Wobei der Ansatz, nicht so speicherfressende Proggis zu nehmen, auch nicht schlecht ist.
> 
> Tobi

 Einen ganz kleinen Verbrauch von Swap habe ich eigentlich immer. Werde das jetzt mal etwas verfolgen. Aber was kann man unter Gnome sonst an Browsern nehmen? Epiphany setzt ja auch auf den Firefox auf. Werde jetzt mal etwas mit dem machen, mal sehen, ob sich da was ändert.

----------

## franzf

 *Klaus Meier wrote:*   

> Aber was kann man unter Gnome sonst an Browsern nehmen?

 

Eventuell ist ja auch opera eine Alternative. Zwar ClosedSource, aber hat eine große Fangemeinde.

----------

## Klaus Meier

An Opera würde mich stören, dass es qt benötigt. Also diesen Klotz nur für ein Programm. Wenn der Speicher eh schon platt ist. Und dann ist der Firefox ja immer noch im Gnome drin.

----------

## franzf

 *Klaus Meier wrote:*   

> An Opera würde mich stören, dass es qt benötigt. Also diesen Klotz nur für ein Programm. Wenn der Speicher eh schon platt ist. Und dann ist der Firefox ja immer noch im Gnome drin.

 

Opera braucht kein QT, schau dir einfach mal das ebuild an! Du brauchst es ja auch unter Windows nicht...

Opera ist sowieso statisch gelinkt (versuch doch mal ein ldd /usr/bin/opera  :Wink: , oder wo das liegt (kann grad nicht nachschauen... )

----------

## firefly

 *franzf wrote:*   

>  *Klaus Meier wrote:*   An Opera würde mich stören, dass es qt benötigt. Also diesen Klotz nur für ein Programm. Wenn der Speicher eh schon platt ist. Und dann ist der Firefox ja immer noch im Gnome drin. 
> 
> Opera braucht kein QT, schau dir einfach mal das ebuild an! Du brauchst es ja auch unter Windows nicht...
> 
> Opera ist sowieso statisch gelinkt (versuch doch mal ein ldd /usr/bin/opera , oder wo das liegt (kann grad nicht nachschauen... )

 

nicht ganz, opera gibt es in 2 arten bezüglich QT und zwar einmal statisch gelinkt oder dynamisch  :Wink:  Für die statische variante muss das use-flag qt-static für opera gesetzt werden

```
www-client/opera-9.10  USE="spell -debug -gnome -qt-static" 5,022 kB
```

----------

## Klaus Meier

Hm, also ich bin mir inzwischen ziemlich sicher, dass die Hänger vom Swappen kommen. Und wenn das auf meinem Rechner mit dem Dreigestirn Gnome/GTK/Firefox so ist, dann ist das einfach peng. Entweder es gibt da einen Fehler, der bald gefixt wird, oder da hat etwas bei mir total verschissen. Hab gerade mein KDE für ein 64-bit Gnome erschossen. Na jetzt muß KDE noch mal ran.

----------

## franzf

 *firefly wrote:*   

> nicht ganz, opera gibt es in 2 arten bezüglich QT und zwar einmal statisch gelinkt oder dynamisch  Für die statische variante muss das use-flag qt-static für opera gesetzt werden
> 
> ```
> www-client/opera-9.10  USE="spell -debug -gnome -qt-static" 5,022 kB
> ```
> ...

 

 :Sad: 

```
$ ldd /usr/bin/opera

        not a dynamic executable

$ eix opera

[I] www-client/opera

     Available versions:  9.10

     Installed versions:  9.10(22:15:16 19.12.2006)(-debug -gnome -qt-static spell)

     Homepage:            http://www.opera.com

     Description:         Opera web browser.
```

Entweder ist das Ebuild verbuggt oder es war nix mit dynamic linking...

Oder ist gibt noch eine dritte Variante Binaries zu linken  :Very Happy: 

----------

## xraver

 *xraver wrote:*   

> 
> 
> Du könntest ja wieder den älteren Kernel benutzen. 

 

 *amne wrote:*   

> 
> 
> Schon einmal probiert den letzten alten Kernel zu booten? Damit sollte sich effektiv eingrenzen lassen ob der Kernel schuld ist. Was für Sources verwendest du denn?
> 
> 

 

Ich würde sagen, er hat den alten Kernel gar nicht mehr    :Smile:  .

----------

## SinoTech

 *franzf wrote:*   

>  *firefly wrote:*   nicht ganz, opera gibt es in 2 arten bezüglich QT und zwar einmal statisch gelinkt oder dynamisch  Für die statische variante muss das use-flag qt-static für opera gesetzt werden
> 
> ```
> www-client/opera-9.10  USE="spell -debug -gnome -qt-static" 5,022 kB
> ```
> ...

 

Liegt evtl daran das es nur ein symbolischer Link auf ein bash-script ist  :Wink: .

```

file /usr/bin/opera

/usr/bin/opera: symbolic link to `/opt/opera/bin/opera'

$ file /opt/opera/bin/opera

/opt/opera/bin/opera: Bourne shell script text executable

```

Die eigentliche executable ist nämlich "/opt/opera/lib/opera/9.10-20061214.6/opera".

```

$ file  /opt/opera/lib/opera/9.10-20061214.6/opera             

/opt/opera/lib/opera/9.10-20061214.6/opera: ELF 32-bit LSB executable, Intel 80386, version 1 (SYSV), for GNU/Linux 2.4.1, dynamically linked (uses shared libs), stripped

$ ldd  /opt/opera/lib/opera/9.10-20061214.6/opera

        linux-gate.so.1 =>  (0xffffe000)

        libqt-mt.so.3 => /emul/linux/x86/usr/qt/3/lib/libqt-mt.so.3 (0xf77dd000)

        libX11.so.6 => /emul/linux/x86/usr/lib/libX11.so.6 (0xf76ee000)

        libXext.so.6 => /emul/linux/x86/usr/lib/libXext.so.6 (0xf76e0000)

        libSM.so.6 => /emul/linux/x86/usr/lib/libSM.so.6 (0xf76d7000)

        libICE.so.6 => /emul/linux/x86/usr/lib/libICE.so.6 (0xf76be000)

        libpthread.so.0 => /lib32/libpthread.so.0 (0xf76a6000)

        libdl.so.2 => /lib32/libdl.so.2 (0xf76a2000)

        libm.so.6 => /lib32/libm.so.6 (0xf767a000)

        libz.so.1 => /emul/linux/x86/lib/libz.so.1 (0xf7669000)

        libc.so.6 => /lib32/libc.so.6 (0xf751d000)

        libstdc++.so.6 => /usr/lib/gcc/x86_64-pc-linux-gnu/4.1.1/32/libstdc++.so.6 (0xf743d000)

        libmng.so.1 => /emul/linux/x86/usr/lib/libmng.so.1 (0xf73de000)

        libjpeg.so.62 => /emul/linux/x86/usr/lib/libjpeg.so.62 (0xf73c0000)

[...]

```

Cheers,

Sino

----------

## Klaus Meier

Also wie es aussieht, habe ich meiner Kiste wohl doch etwas zu viel gleichzeitig zugemutet. Werde es jetzt mal etwas reduzieren und nicht alles was mir so unterkommt gleichzeitig laufen lassen.

----------

## Finswimmer

 *Klaus Meier wrote:*   

> Also wie es aussieht, habe ich meiner Kiste wohl doch etwas zu viel gleichzeitig zugemutet. Werde es jetzt mal etwas reduzieren und nicht alles was mir so unterkommt gleichzeitig laufen lassen.

 

Neue Emerge Vorgänge mit gcc-4.x brauchen auch mehr Platz als die mit gcc-3.x

Soll heißen, dass bei gleicher Anzahl der Emerge Vorgänge nun evtl geswappt wird.

Tobi

----------

## Vortex375

Also bei mir sieht's im Moment so aus (im Hintergrund läuft ein emerge-Vorgang):

```

Mem:   1026668k total,   984372k used,    42296k free,      100k buffers

Swap:   987956k total,        0k used,   987956k free,   561928k cached

```

Normalerweise wird bei mir auch nicht geswappt. Ich merke diese extremen Hänger auch normalerweise nur dann, wenn stark auf die Festplatte zugegriffen wird, wie zum Beispiel beim abschließen des emerge-Vorgangs (DMA und so ist an  :Wink:  ). Dann kann es aber auch sein, dass mal richtig die Maus hakt und sowas. 

Zweimal hatte ich jetzt schon einen Totalabsturz, als vmWare versucht hat, 15GB auf der Festplatte im voraus zu reservieren. Das system lief zwar scheinbar noch einwandfrei (also kein eingefrorenes Bild oder sowas), aber Befehle die man an der Konsole eingab wurden nicht mehr ausgeführt. Es ging nicht mal ein killall vmware.

Was sagt bei euch ein sysctl -a | grep swap? Bei kommt dann:

```
vm.swap_token_timeout = 300     0

vm.swappiness = 60

```

Soweit ich weiß, ist swappiness = 60 auch der Standardwert.

----------

## Klaus Meier

Mein Wert von free von oben war unter Gnome. Und jetzt hab ich mal KDE. Und da läuft der gcc und KDETV und der Konqueror und noch so etwas Kleinkram. Und jetzt mal der aktuelle Wert von free:

```
             total       used       free     shared    buffers     cached

Mem:       1036568     515824     520744          0      32096     262836

-/+ buffers/cache:     220892     815676

Swap:      1028152          0    1028152
```

Unter Gnome ist mein freier Speicher aber immer noch bei Null. Das kann doch gar nicht sein, so ein Unterschied.

----------

## ChrisJumper

Servus!

Ich platz jetzt einfach mal so rein.

1. Die Erfahrung das bei der Eingabe vom Text. Der Courser hängt, hab ich bei Firefox mit integrierter Rechtschreib Püfung, die scheinbar keinen eigenen "Thrad" für ihre Aufgaben hat. Daher hängt dann sehr schnell schonmal die Eingabe. Aber man kann das in den Einstellungen vom Firefox ausschalten. Und nur bei Bedarf verwenden (also wenn der Text fertig geschrieben ist. Ein mal am Schluss ist machmal besser als alle 500 Millisekunden im Hintergrund). Auch eine sehr feine Einstellung ist das "weiche Scrollen aus". Zumindest bei langsameren System, ist dies Sinnvoll, bzw. auch den Chache von 50 auf 100 MB setzen.

2. Ich weiß nicht mehr wo, aber im Kernel kann man das Scheduling-Verhalten anpassen. Damit kann man zumindest hänger in Multimedia-Anwendungen (z.B. Filmen) "beruhigen".  Bin mir nicht sicher, aber ich glaube das ist die Einstellung die in der Config folgendes setzt:

```
CONFIG_HZ_1000=y

CONFIG_HZ=1000
```

Toll jetzt werde ich unterbrochen!....Interrupt... ;)

Bis später!

P.s. Swappen ist ungesund, aber den chache-Wert kann man getrost noch davon abziehen! In der Regel fällt das Weg, bevor geswappt wird. (glaub ich).

----------

## Klaus Meier

@ChrisJumper

Also es hakte nicht nur bei Texteingabe. Die 1000 Hz im Kernel hab ich drin. Und was total blöd ist bei der Angabe von free: Der Wert für swap wird nie kleiner. Also wenn die Kiste mal irgendwann was ausgelagert hat, dann steht das immer drin. Habe aktuell:

```
             total       used       free     shared    buffers     cached

Mem:       1036568     890992     145576          0       9420     461916

-/+ buffers/cache:     419656     616912

Swap:      1028152       1640    1026512
```

Also jede Menge frei und cached, deshalb besagt der Wert bei Swap nur, dass irgendwann mal geswapt wurde, aber nicht aktuell. Werde das mal weiter verfolgen, aber ich tippe da auf den vielzitierten Speicherfresser Firefox. Bei KDE ist der Speicherverbrauch wesentlich besser.

----------

## Treborius

 *Klaus Meier wrote:*   

> Mein Wert von free von oben war unter Gnome. Und jetzt hab ich mal KDE. Und da läuft der gcc und KDETV und der Konqueror und noch so etwas Kleinkram. Und jetzt mal der aktuelle Wert von free:
> 
> ```
>              total       used       free     shared    buffers     cached
> 
> ...

 

dafür ist der cached unter gnome auch doppelt so hoch, aber ich hab auch nur 1GB Ram, und wenn da mal 1000kb in swap stehen ist das unerheblich, das werden nie mehr bei mir, das sieht aus als ob die mal gebraucht wurden, und dann nichtmehr freigegeben, darüber sollte man sich keine sorgen machen

gibts denn nicht sone systemweiten-linux-profiler, vielleicht solltest du damit mal testen, was beim ruckeln die cpu auf 100% bringt

----------

## Klaus Meier

Komisch, zur Zeit sieht wieder alles normal aus. Da muss sich wohl irgendein Programm am Speicher verschluckt haben.

----------

